
Ask YC: would you fund a founder with high school? - ahmedaly
I observed that most of the founders you pick have a good education.<p>I only have a high school.
Would that affect my application?
======
muzani
I think being smart is one of the requirements. Education doesn't necessarily
mean you're smarter, but it correlates. Attitude matters a lot though - if you
feel like your education level is an obstacle, that could be a negative.

That said, YC loves investing in underdogs, which is why a lot of founders
there are young and unusual.

------
gus_massa
I think they care more about a working prototype with a few users. Also, they
care a lot about the team. Are you a solo founder?

For an official answer try to send an email to info@ycombinator.com

------
photawe
If you're smart and you have a good idea, I don't see why not.

I only have high school (I haven't needed to pitch an idea yet :)) Don't let
that bug you -- if the idea is good, they'll listen.

